# Quick Turbo question



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Next year I plan on going turbo with the GA. I've been talking to our family mechanic, who has recently finished turboing his old 2nd gen RX7 (with a drift setup) and he asked what size I wanted to go with since he's willing to give me a discount (perk of having him as our mechanic for 10+ yrs).

I know everyone says that the HS kit is preferrably the 'best' setup for our cars but I have a couple of questions in general.

First of all, what is the efficient RPM ranges between the T25/T28/T3 turbos?

If I recall correctly, I believe the T25 is around 3000RPMs which would make for quick/efficient spoiling. So I'm guessing the T28 is around 3500-4000 and the T3 is around 4000+?

I'm asking because I'm going with a custom setup and having boost between 2500 to 3000 isn't exactly what I want, since that's my usual 'cruising' range. Personally I'd rather be able to 'tap' some power after that.

I've searched extensively here and haven't been able to find an answer to that specific question, however if it has already been answered, I apologize.


I'm not looking for huge HP but just enough to take on your 'run of the mill' eclipses, civics and maybe occassionally a V6 stang (buddy at work talking shit about imports). 

I've thought about the SR swap, but I figure, for that price, I could just turbo the GA.

Thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide get the t28, as it has the ability to make lots of power, yet very little lag (around 3500). i mean, if you WANT lag, you can try a t3, but i think this hasnt been tested on a 1.6 as of yet. anything other than a t3 would be POINTLESS. ide try to find a used t28 and go from there, as there are lots of different routes you can go with a t28, such as the stock pulsar t28, the gt28r, and the gt28rs.

and you can always get a t25 or whatever, and "cruise" around all you want without boost, because boost only appears at wide open throttle. my turbo starts around 3k, but i can sit at 4k all day long on the street without going over 1 lb of boost. it only depends on how much throttle you put on it.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

In my opinion go with the HS kit. If you had the ability, knowhow and knowledge to do it yourself that would be one thing. I wouldn't recommend having a family mechanic build a custom kit. Don't get me wrong, I'm not doubting his abilities ar ableness, there is alot more to it that just bolting on a manifold and turbo and you're done. I purchased the HS kit, it came complete with EVERYTHING from hose clamps to teflon tape to butt connectors to extra silicone couplers to guages, etc,etc. With the exception of ECU programing by JWT, which is mandatory regardless, it was complete top to bottom. They spent alot of time researching, developing and tuning, money you don't want to have to spend with someone who doesn't specialize in this field with these cars. Give it some long hard thought before you start something that may turn into a money pit and that you may regret. Good luck.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, peicing together a kit is a bitch, but it does save money. alot of sleepless nights, but is does cost less


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. That's the kind of input I was looking for. 

I'm not exactly going with his idea, I was just getting a feeler on it cause he did 'perk' my interest. 

As for the HS kit. I would if I had the loot to spare for that- and I've been thinking about this for a while, that's the price for a used 3Kgt VR4/stealth TT (after labor costs) . So in that regard, I could either get the HS kit or get an AWD TT car. 

I've been giving this turbo idea quite a bit of thought- months of thought actually. Constantly going back and forth with going turbo or remaining N/A. I still find it a rather difficult decision. The only reason I haven't said screw the turbo idea is because I'm actually starting to 'like' this lil ecobox  When I first got it a year ago (after driving a few V6s) all I could manage was 'WTF do I want with a lil 4 banger. But after hanging around this board and seeing what others have done, the potential of this lil GA-powered machine keeps drawing me deeper and deeper.

Tubo200: 

The mechanic has built a few turbo cars in the past few yrs- all of which I've been able to test out- one of them being a turboed chevy Corsica. I don't know how to really explain it except like this- I'd feel a whole lot safer if he did it, only because if something breaks, he'd replace it free of charge. If there's a shop that actually specializes in these sort of things around here, I'd check them out. Unfortunately the ppl that I know with turboed cars always got theirs done in either PA or some other state, and I really cant' afford to take the car all the way out there not knowing the individual. I'd like to know the individual(s) reputation before they even touch my car.  Thanks for the input though, I'd love to get the HS kit, but like I said- its the price that turns me off- even though I know their product is specifically designed for our cars. And I also know that turbo kits and such aren't exactly 'cheap' but...well you get the idea. I'm not knocking their product but I'm working with a limited budget (trying to do alot of things next year) and trying to adhere to my deadlines. The HS kit would really push me back at least another 4-5 months.



Thanks again both of you. I'm not jumping on this yet, I am only certain that I *do* want to turbo this lil machine (eventually) that i've come to enjoy thanks to this little community.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if i could do it again, ide get the swap if you wanted to know haha


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

you do have another option as well. HS sells parts individually, as in the exhaust manifold, intercooler and piping, down pipe, etc.. Also keep your eyes on the classifieds in this forum, I've seen a HS manifold, t-28 and downpipe on here for like $900-, also I saw Wes was seling a t-28 not too long ago. You get the point, these are two other options. I too thought and thought about the HS kit long and hard, and it took a whole lot of convincing on my part when it came to my wife. She is a money saver and I'm a pretty good spender. Good luck with what you decide. Wait until you drive the GA with boost, it's lots of fun. It's not corvette fast but it'll suprise the shit out of ya.


----------



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

The HS is alot of $ if you ask me but I Have custom turboed many diff. cars and I do all my own fab work so its hard for me to justify spending the $ when I can just make it my self. If you have the cash and want to install it yourself then the HS kit is a great why to get to understand hows it all works.


----------

